# [MIL] Transgender killer torn with guilt, searching still for identity - Las Vegas Su



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7i-0&fd=R&url=http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2008/may/08/transgender-killer-torn-guilt-searching-still-iden/&cid=0&ei=NcEiSP-dDozs8wTqr6CfAw&usg=AFrqEzcTo8EWp86lHcsrg8zPeVU2ND5Dkg"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=L2MlN_-araAJ&imgurl=media.lasvegassun.com/media/img/photos/2008/05/07/scaled.0410_met_RAVEN02__t651.jpg%3Ff88c8649bbadbb805ebb7b1c2020cc5b10765421 width=80 height=56 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>Las Vegas Sun</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-0&fd=R&url=http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2008/may/08/transgender-killer-torn-guilt-searching-still-iden/&cid=0&ei=NcEiSP-dDozs8wTqr6CfAw&usg=AFrqEzdiSk2pGr8esE3ncY46HFWJwjhuow">Transgender killer torn with guilt, searching still for identity</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Las Vegas Sun, NV -</font> <nobr>10 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>They roped off an area the size of a football field, 30 feet deep, and called in a cadaver <b>dog</b>. They searched for three days but found nothing. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

